# Uploading multiple images.



## Ron Pearcy (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all. Is it possible to upload more than one image at a time?
Ron Pearcy


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes.
Up to 10 images can be loaded at any one time, preferably no larger than approx 800 x 600 pxl.
Click on 'Upload Image' at bottom right of the thread page, select the required image or images, and click 'Open'. If they are individual images from different folders, do this for each one, allowing the first one to upload as a 'thumbnail' before selecting the next, and so on. If, for example, five images are together or inline, sweep the mouse over then to highlight, and then click the 'Open' button.
When all required images are loaded, if desired you can click on the 'full image' button alongside the first image, and all pics will be displayed in the full size.
Once happy, click on 'Post reply', and the images will be displayed at the bottom of the the of the thread. 
Note that it's best to leave a three-line space, after the text, so that the images appear after the text.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yessir. I have a folder on my laptop that is strictly for uploading photos here. Click on the "Upload a File" button in the bottom right corner and a dialog box will open. Select your folder, highlight the images you want and click "Open". All your images will appear below. Wait for all the images to finish uploading before selecting them or they may appear as thumbnails or not at all. You can either select Full Image or Thumbnail. If you want them to appear all at once, click the top Full Image button. If you want to add narration, type what you want, and then click on the image you want. Again wait for it to upload. Click the enter button to make sure your next narrative starts below the image and not beside it. If you want to edit after you post, click the Edit button and then the "More Options" button


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2018)

Oops, cross posted with Terry


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

No problem Geo, the additional info re including the image in the text is useful.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Apr 11, 2018)

Cheers to both. I'm using a tablet at the moment but I think it will be easier if I use my desktop pc.
The folder I use on my tablet will not let me select multiple images.
Thanks again.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2018)

You can also add text after selecting the Full Image option for all photos. All photos appear with a space in between. Mouse over to the back of a photo, click and hit Enter a few times and the space between photos will open up, allowing you to ad text.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 12, 2018)

Ron Pearcy said:


> Cheers to both. I'm using a tablet at the moment but I think it will be easier if I use my desktop pc.
> The folder I use on my tablet will not let me select multiple images.
> Thanks again.


Don't know what brand of tablet you are using, but this site still uses Flash for the bulk upload, I believe. Apple (so obviously the iPad) and some other brands already banned this ancient technique, so it might not work there. On Windows there should be no problem, especially when you are using Chrome as a web browser.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Apr 12, 2018)

Cheers mate.


----------

